# Bull Sharks in the Mississippi?



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Last night at bedtime I was reading to my son from his brand new shark book. An easy reading book it listed the bull shark as the most dangerous to humans. It also mentioned bull sharks have been reported 3700 km (2220 mi) up the Amazon River in Peru, and over 3000 km (1800 mi) up the Mississippi River in Illinois. I've seen Discovery Channel specials on Bull Sharks in Fresh Water, namely in the Ganges, Amazon and the infamous one in New England that Jaws was based on. 

A bull shark in the Mississippi? Never heard of it. I checked the Internet and lo-and-behold this fact appears everywhere. Every shark page from National Geographic to Jeff Corwen's states that a bull shark was found 2220 miles up the Mississippi. However, no one has any background information on when, how it was caught, or if it attacked anyone? 

I figure someone here must know some details. Also, any sharks moving up from the gulf into Texas Rivers? There must be some stories. I tell you, next time I fish the Brazo's I'll be a little more vigilant ; - )


----------



## Blu (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool info... thanks for sharing!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Iv'e heard rumors of bull sharks found way up the Brazos as far as HWY 59. But, that is only a rumor.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I know a girl skiing in Caney Creek several years ago was attacked by a bull. If Tarpon go up the Brazos, I guarantee bull sharks will.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, they will go farther than you think, This artcile is from Last year. This is Bull shark was caught in Central La. about 170 miles from the Coast.

enjoy:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/print?id=1888225&type=story


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I've heard that sharks are regulars on the St. Johns River and Crystal River in Florida.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

James,


Where about is the Caney River? Was there a press report?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

st john's in fla is brakish. how much depends on rains and tides. but all the up to black creek we used to catch crabs at my grandparent's place. they were always very empty crabs but usually big blue's.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Bull Sharks*

last summer they caught a 200 pound bull in Alexandria Louisiana a couple of weeks after the Hurricanes. Guy was fishing for catfish. For those of you who do not know, Alexandria is well over a 100 miles from the coast.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Caney Creek is the ditch that runs through Sargent, Texas. She was probably 8 miles up the creek from the Gulf. This happened at least ten years ago.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Back in the late 70's me and my dad used to fish quite a bit on the Brazos just south of 59 and we used to load up on Blue Crabs when the water was down. I remember one time one of our neighbors caught a pretty good size Channel Cat and when he cleaned it there was 2 pup sharks in the Cat's belly. He caught that Cat a little north of 59. 
 Billy


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Matawan, New Jersey shark attacks*

I'm sure everyone has heard of this story. I grew up in Matawan, NJ. Lived there for 26 years before moving to TX. See thwe bold part indicating it could have been a bull shark.

Shark Attacks in New Jersey. 1916 shark attack account, Shark attack at Matawan Creek, New Jersey. 

The attacks of 1916 seem to have been done by a Great White. A young 9-12 foot shark. The description of a witness to the shark in the creek sounded like it was a Great White. Lester Stillwell was taken and killed but not the last to die. Stanley Fisher was his rescuer/finder and was attacked by the shark during the recovery of the body.

Fisher died at the hospital after a long period of time. The shark on the way out of the creek attacked a boy but he was pulled to safety and almost lost his leg both to the shark and amputation but ended up keeping it. A Great White was killed several days later in Raritan Bay which Matawan feeds into. It was beaten to death by and oar.

The shark was stuffed and mounted and long lines of people lined up to see it in the window of a local newspaper. The History Channel produced a Where is it now? The contents of the stomach were analyzed and matched some of the victims.

Two books cover this subject matter excellently. Close to Shore by Cappuzo(sp) and 12 Days of Terror. *The shark could have been a Great White or it could have been 2 sharks the other being a Bull shark. *It was 12 days that had 4 people killed and one maimed. Matawan Creek still exists but is nothing like what it formerly was. I believe it is much smaller than before and would scarcely resemble the one from 1916.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/08/0802_020802_shark.html

Here is a good site and article on bull sharks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Lav,
Looks like your demon dog there may need to attend a couple narcotics anonymous meetings... LMAO
Billy


----------

